# Weekly competition 2012-09



## Mike Hughey (Feb 28, 2012)

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://odderen.dk/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, for now we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website. This is an experiment; if it works well, we hope to eventually go to full automation.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

I suspect there will be some issues as we roll this new approach out; please let me know if you have any problems or questions.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U' F R U F2 R2 U2 R'
*2. *U F2 U F' R2 U2 R' F2 U2
*3. *F R U2 R U F' R2 U
*4. *F R2 F' R2 U' R' U2 F2
*5. *R2 F' R' F R2 U' R U' F'

*3x3x3*
*1. *F2 R2 B' U2 F' L2 U2 B' L2 B2 R' B2 U' F L F2 R2 B' U' L2
*2. *L' U' R D2 F2 L B D2 L' U' F2 D B2 U2 L2 B2 U B2 U L2
*3. *L2 U2 R2 U2 F D2 B' R2 D2 U2 F L' R' D' L F R2 U' L2 R' F
*4. *U' F2 U' F2 U R2 U2 R2 U B2 U' R B2 R F L2 R B' D' F2 L'
*5. *D' L U F' L2 U' B' R D' F2 B' D2 B D2 L2 B R2 B' U2

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw2 F2 D Uw U2 B R2 Fw U' B D2 Uw' U2 Rw' F2 R' D' Rw2 R B2 D' L' Uw' F' D' U L Fw' L2 R' Fw' D F2 U2 L U2 L Rw2 B2 L
*2. *Rw R' Fw2 F2 R' B Fw2 L' Fw' D2 R Uw U L' B2 Uw Rw2 D2 F Uw' U' B' Fw2 L' Uw2 R D' L R2 B' D' B2 Fw2 Uw L2 F2 Uw' L' R' U'
*3. *D L2 F2 Uw' B' Uw' F' R2 B' Uw B Fw F R2 Uw2 U B Rw' R' F' Uw' Rw' B2 U' L Rw R D2 F' R B L Fw2 Rw R2 B' Rw Fw L' R'
*4. *Uw2 B L' Uw2 Rw' D Rw2 F2 Uw' Rw' Uw2 Rw2 D2 B' F2 Rw2 D' L2 R2 Uw2 Rw D' Uw U B' Fw2 D' U L2 R D Uw' B2 D2 U2 L2 F U2 F L
*5. *B' Rw R' Fw Rw' Uw F' L2 Rw2 R U' R B R U B L' Rw2 U' F L2 Rw' D' Fw' Uw2 R U L R2 B F' Rw R D Uw Fw' L R2 D2 U

*5x5x5*
*1. *D L R' B' F' Rw2 Bw Lw' Dw' Lw' B Fw' F2 Dw' Lw D Lw R B Uw Rw Dw2 R Bw Uw' B2 R2 B2 F' U F D' L D2 Dw Lw' R' F L2 Fw' L2 Uw2 R' U F Rw' Bw2 R Fw F' Rw2 B2 D' Dw2 B U' F' D Rw' Uw2
*2. *U2 Fw' L' Bw2 Fw2 Lw2 Fw2 F' Dw2 Uw' U' R' D' U B R B F2 Dw' Rw U' L' U' B L2 Bw L2 B2 F Rw2 Bw' Dw2 Rw' Bw U' Bw2 D Dw F2 L' Bw Dw' Bw L2 Uw' L' D' Rw' Dw2 F2 Rw B2 Uw' F Uw F2 Dw' Uw U' Fw2
*3. *U2 Fw2 L' B' L' Rw F2 Dw Uw' Lw' Rw F' L2 Lw2 Rw2 F' Uw Rw Bw' Fw L' Lw B' Bw' F2 R' Dw' Uw' Bw Fw2 F' Lw2 Bw2 Lw Bw Uw R2 Dw R2 D' B2 Rw' U' Lw2 D' Uw R' D' F U B2 Bw' F' L' R B' U L Rw Fw'
*4. *Uw2 F Rw2 B Uw2 B2 D B' U' R' Dw L2 R2 Bw Fw Lw' F U2 L Uw' L Rw' Fw2 R2 D Bw' L Rw R' B2 L D' Dw U Bw U' Lw2 Dw' Lw' Rw' Uw' Fw2 Uw' Bw Fw' F' Rw2 B D L2 Dw' Uw U Rw' D2 Dw2 Uw U2 Fw L
*5. *Bw' Dw2 Uw U Rw' B' L' R2 D Dw2 Lw R2 D2 B' Bw2 Dw U' Lw' Uw Rw Bw2 Fw' F' D Dw' R' D' Uw U' Fw' Rw' Fw F' Lw Uw Fw F2 Rw R2 U2 Fw F' Dw' Uw' B2 Dw' F2 Lw' B' Dw Uw L2 F' U B' U' B' D Dw' U'

*6x6x6*
*1. *B D2 R' 2B' 2D' B' 2D' 2B L' 2L 2R 2F' 2U R' 3U R' F L' 2R2 3U' 2U 3R2 2R2 R' 2D 3U' 3R D2 U B 2B2 2F' 3R R 2D 3F2 F' D' F 2L 3U2 2R 3F L 2D B' 2L 3R' 3U 3R2 2R D2 2D2 U' 2F' 3U 2U' R2 D2 U' L2 2R' B2 D' 2D2 F' L 3U 2F2 3R
*2. *2R2 R B2 F' L2 3F2 R F2 2D2 2U2 3R2 2U' 2R 2D 2B F D2 3R' R2 U' 2B' 2F 3U' U' B2 2F' 2D2 2B 2F 2U2 B 2B' 2U' L2 3F' L 2B 2F2 3R' 2D2 2L2 B' R' 2D L B2 D 2L' 2R B2 R D 2D2 U2 B2 D2 2L 2D2 3U' L R B' 2U B L2 R2 2F L D' F
*3. *3F L' 3R' U2 R2 D2 F' U2 B2 3F 2L D2 B' 2F U 2L D' R B2 3R R2 U2 B F2 L B' 3U2 2L' B' 2R2 2D' 2L R 2D2 L' 3R2 3U2 3F2 D2 3U' L' 2R2 3F2 2F' 3U B' 3F 2R2 B' 3R2 3F F2 2L' 3F 2F' L 2B2 2L' 3U 2L D2 2R2 2F' U2 2F2 F 2R2 2B2 2L2 2F
*4. *2U U 2L2 2B 3U' 2U2 L2 2D L2 3F2 2R2 2U2 2L' 2U2 3R B' 2F' L 2F 2D' 3U2 L' 3R' 2R2 R' 2F2 2R2 3U' R D2 3U 2L D 2B' 3F 2D 2B 2F2 R' D2 B2 2D' U 2B' 3F 3R 2D2 L 2R F L2 3R 2B 2D 2U2 F' L2 2F' 2R' 3F2 D 2F' D' 3F F' R2 2B 3F' 2D U
*5. *3F2 2R' 3U 2F2 2R2 F' 2U' 2L2 B R D' 2D2 L2 2L2 2R2 D2 2L2 3R 2F 2U 2R' 3F D2 3U 2U 2B2 2L2 2U L 2R R' 2U 2F D2 2U2 L' R' 2B2 2D2 3U' 2F' D 2D' 3U2 B2 3F F2 2R2 2U 3R' 3F2 U2 3R' 2U' R2 D 2D 2U' F2 D2 U' 2F' D2 2U U F' L2 3R2 D' 2B2

*7x7x7*
*1. *D B' F 3L 3F2 F2 3D' 2B' 2F 3L2 3R' 2R2 3D' 3R 3B' 3D 2R' 2B2 3R F' D' 2F' 3D' 3L 3R B' 2D 2F 2D' 3R' D 2U' U2 2L' 2B2 L 3L' R 3D B R2 3F' 3R2 3B' 2D 3B 2R 2F' 3D 2B 3F2 L2 2B' 3L' 3U' 3B' 3D 3U' B2 R D' F 2D2 3D 3L 3R' D 2D' 3D' 3L' 2D' 3D' 3U2 U 3F 2F 3L2 F D2 3R2 2U 2L2 2R2 F' L 2U2 2B2 F2 3D2 2U2 F' L' 2F2 R' U' L' 3D2 L2 3L 2U2
*2. *2B2 2L' 3R' 3U2 2U2 2L' 3R' 2F2 R' F' 2U2 3F' 3D' L' 2B 3B2 3L' 3U' 3B' 3R2 F2 2L2 2U U' 3L' 3B' 3R R2 2B F 3U 3L2 D' 3L2 U B' 3F' 2F' 3D 3U' 3L2 3F' 2U2 2F' L 3U' 2L 3L 3B D2 U' 3L 2R2 2D2 3D 3U 2L' 3U2 L' 3R2 3B' 2F2 R' U2 2F2 L2 2R 2B' 3B 3R2 3D 2U' 3F' D' 3U2 2R' B2 U 3R 2R U' L' 3R 2R2 3D2 2F' 2L2 B' 2F D 2U' 3L' 3R' 2R' 2F 3L 2B' 3F2 2D 3F'
*3. *U' 3L2 3U2 L 2R 3F' L2 3L2 2R R' 3B2 U' 2B2 2R 3D' 3U 3L R2 U' 3B' R 3B2 3F 3R' 3D 2B2 2L' 3F F 3R2 D2 R D 3F 2R2 3B F 3R' 3D B 2B' U2 2L2 2B2 F' 3L' 2B 3D L 3L 2B' 2F 2L2 2R2 R' 2F F2 U' 2R' D' B' 2B2 3D' 2L U' 3R2 3B2 3D' 3L 3B 2R' F2 2L' 3R2 2B 2U 3L' B L2 2R2 3D' 3R2 2R2 3U2 3B 3F L 3R 3U' 2U' U 3R2 3D' 3B 3F2 D2 3U' R 3D2 2U2
*4. *3F2 3R 3D 2B2 F 2L2 2U2 U R' 2B 3L' 2D' F2 R' 2U2 2F2 3L2 U' 3R' D2 F' L 3F 3U 3B2 3F R' 2B F 2D' 2U' 3R2 B 3U2 3R2 R D L 3F' U R 2U' 2B2 L 2R2 2D L 2B 3F' 3U2 2L D2 2B 3D 2B' 3U2 3L2 3D2 U' B 2F' F 2R 3B 3F' L' 3F' 2U2 3L2 2U2 3L 3B2 2L2 3D B2 2B2 3B 3F2 2R2 2F' 2U B' D2 U' F2 2U2 3F2 3D2 3U' 2U U2 B2 U L' 3U2 2B' 3F D' 3D' 2U2
*5. *2L2 2B 2R' 3B2 2L' B 2U' 3F2 L' 2R2 U2 2R' 3B' 2U2 3F 3D' 3U' 3L 2R2 2B 3F L2 2B' 3R R B' 3D F 3L 2R2 3F' 2R 2B 2F2 D2 3U2 F 3D' 3U' 2R' 2F2 3D2 3F 2U B' 2B2 3R2 3U 3B F2 D 2L 3D' U 3F 3U2 2L2 R F2 2L' 3R 2R' 2F2 2L 3U2 2L2 3R 2R 2D 3U 3R' 3D' U2 2B2 L2 3B' 3U2 2U 3F F' D B2 3B' 3F' 3R2 3U 3L' 3R2 2R 3U' 2B2 2F2 2L2 3B2 L 2U' 2B2 F 3D L

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 F' U R F' R2 U2 F' R'
*2. *U' F2 R' U F' U2 F U R2
*3. *R U F' U F R' U F' R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 B U2 F D2 L2 F2 D2 B' R2 F2 U F' L' B' U L D U' B2 U'
*2. *D R2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 U' B' R2 D R' B F U R2 B D2
*3. *L2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 D2 U' L B L F U' L2 B' D B' L'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D Uw B2 F2 D Fw2 L Uw Rw R2 Uw2 Fw2 R' F' Rw2 B2 Rw Uw' B' Fw' F' Rw' D2 B R' B L' D Uw2 Rw2 B' F2 R Uw B2 D Uw U L' R2
*2. *Fw Rw D Uw' U' B' U2 Fw' L2 R' D2 R B' R2 Fw' D Uw2 F2 U B L2 Rw D U' L F' D U2 B2 D L2 F2 R B2 Fw2 F Rw' F Uw2 F
*3. *U' R Fw Rw B Fw2 R2 B Fw2 L2 B D2 U L2 B2 F D2 B Fw2 F2 D B Fw D F L2 Uw' U R Uw F D2 B' Fw F2 D' U2 Fw' D' Uw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw2 L' U' Lw' Rw Bw2 L' Lw' D' Dw' Bw' Lw R Bw' Dw' R2 B Bw2 Fw F' Uw2 Bw2 L' B2 Fw Uw F2 Rw Dw L2 Rw' B2 Bw Lw' Bw' U Bw2 F2 Uw F Uw' Fw' Rw F2 R2 Uw Fw' Lw' Dw' B2 Fw' Uw' L2 U R' Uw F L2 F' Uw'
*2. *Fw D Dw R2 Fw D' Uw2 Fw2 Dw Uw Lw R B2 Bw2 Uw Bw2 Dw' L Lw2 Bw' F' L' Lw' Bw L2 F2 Rw2 F' Dw' U' Fw' D2 L Rw2 Dw' Fw Dw2 F2 Rw' Fw' Uw' Fw' D2 Dw' Uw2 U2 Fw F2 L' Lw' Rw' D2 B' L' R B2 Lw R Bw U2
*3. *D' U' B2 Bw2 D Uw Bw2 Dw2 Lw R Dw L' Dw Bw' L Lw2 Rw Fw2 Dw' Lw2 R' B Lw' D2 Uw' U' L Lw R' Bw' D Dw U Rw2 B' Uw Bw Uw' B2 Dw Fw' F U2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 Rw Dw Fw' D2 Dw' Uw U2 Rw B' D' Dw U2 L' Rw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3F2 2F' U2 L2 2D2 3F' D 2U2 U' R D' 2B L2 3F' 2D 2L 2F' D' 2L' 2D2 2F' D' 3R' 2U2 U 3R 3F2 2U2 3R R' 2U 2L F2 2L' 2U2 R' 2D' 3F' 2F2 F2 U' L 2B R2 F 2U' U2 F' 2L 2R R' 3F' F' 2L2 3R 2F 3U2 L' R2 D' 3U 2R 3F 2D' L 2B 2D2 B2 2L D

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' 2L2 B 2D2 3R 3U' 3B' 3F' 2D' 2U' U B2 3F2 3D2 R' 3B 3L' 3R R 2F 3R' D2 2B' L 3R2 3B2 2F2 L2 F' L' 3U' B2 2R 2F' 3D' U2 3L 3R F' 2D2 U 2F2 L2 2L 2R 2U2 F2 L2 3R2 2R' D 2D2 2R2 D 3L2 2U' F2 3L B2 3L2 3R2 3B' 2F' L' 3R2 2D2 3U 2U' 2L2 2D' 2F2 3L2 2U2 U2 R2 2B' 2D' U2 3F' 2L 2U 3L 2B 3R2 D 3D2 3B' L' 3D2 3B2 F' 2R' 3F' D' 2U L 2U2 B 2F2 F2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 R2 B L2 B L2 D2 B' F2 R2 F2 R' B U F2 L R2 F' L' B
*2. *L2 F2 L B' D L' B' R L' F2 B2 U' F2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2
*3. *U2 F2 D R F2 U L' D B R' D2 R L2 U2 R F2 B2 U2 L' B2
*4. *U2 F2 U R' U' B R' F' L B U2 B' R2 U2 F R2 B U2 F U2
*5. *U' F' U' R2 L B D2 B' R B U L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U' D' R2 U'
*6. *D2 R2 F2 U' L2 U B2 D L2 F' L' R B' L2 F L' D' B2 U2
*7. *B' D L U' D F D' F2 U F U2 D2 B L2 F2 B' U2 L2 B' D2
*8. *R F' R' U2 F2 R2 B2 L F' D L' U2 F2 L' U2 D2 B2 L D2 B2 L'
*9. *L2 B2 D2 L2 R2 B' F2 U2 R2 F' L' D2 R' F L R' F' L2 D F'
*10. *U' R2 U F2 D L2 B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 B' D' L D B2 R B U B' U'
*11. *B R2 B L F' D' R U' R2 F' B2 U2 B2 R L' B2 L' U2 R U2 R2
*12. *D2 B2 D2 L B2 L' D2 L F2 D2 L D' R2 F U' R B U' R' D F
*13. *L2 B R2 D2 B L2 B R2 U2 B2 R2 D' R' F D' U2 R2 D' B F'
*14. *R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 U B2 U L2 R' B2 L' B D2 F R2 F2 R2
*15. *B2 U2 L2 D B2 U' R2 D' L2 D' R2 F' L2 D2 F U L' B U F2 R2
*16. *D2 B2 U R2 U L2 B2 D F2 U L2 R D2 B' R' D2 F2 R2 F' U' B
*17. *B2 D F2 D' R2 U F2 U2 R2 B2 U' L' R F L' R' B' R' U L2 D'
*18. *D' B2 L2 R2 U F2 D2 B2 U' L2 D F' R' F' L' U' B2 R' B L U'
*19. *R' B' L' F' U' B U D' L U R2 B D2 B' R2 F' R2 F U2 B2 U2
*20. *D2 R' U2 B2 L' F2 U2 L D2 F2 L' B' F2 U' R B2 R2 B F2 R'
*21. *U2 R2 F' R2 D2 B' R2 B F2 D2 L F2 L' U' L' F' D F2 R2 D2 F
*22. *B2 U2 R' F2 R U2 R U2 R2 U2 R D L B2 L2 B L2 U R' B
*23. *D' U' L2 B2 D B2 D L2 R2 U2 R U L' B2 F2 R B' U' B2 F U2
*24. *D' L U D R' U2 R2 F' U D F2 R' F2 L F2 R' D2 B2 L U2 L
*25. *D L2 F2 D R2 B2 F2 R2 F2 U B' U' R2 F L' F2 R2 U' B R2 U'
*26. *D2 U2 B D2 U2 L2 F D2 L2 B2 U' L F' D' L2 F2 U R D' U
*27. *L2 D2 F L2 U2 B R2 U2 B F2 U2 R' D' L D' R2 D F2 U R' D'
*28. *B2 D' R2 F2 D' U' F2 R2 F2 R2 U' F D2 L2 R' D2 B L2 D' F L2
*29. *U D' F' R2 U R U2 D F R' D' F2 D B2 D' R2 L2 D2 L2 D' F2
*30. *D' L2 D F2 D L2 R2 U' L2 B L D2 L2 B' L2 F D' R B F'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 L2 U2 R2 D B2 D B2 U' B2 U2 F D2 L' U F' D' U R B R2
*2. *F2 D R2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 B' L2 U' R' B2 U B' D U2 B'
*3. *D' F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 U' B2 L2 U2 F' U' L' D' F' R D L' U L2
*4. *F R2 D2 B' L2 D2 B' U2 F U2 B' U' R D2 U R2 B' U' B2 F2
*5. *U2 L2 R2 F D2 R2 B' L2 R2 D2 B' D B R' U B2 U' L U B' F

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B U' F2 R2 U' R U' F' B R B2 R2 U F2 U R2 U' D' L2 F2 U2
*2. *B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F' L2 D2 F' U2 L B L2 U2 B' D F2 L F
*3. *R2 F2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 D L2 B2 D L B2 R' F' U2 B2 F U' F' R'
*4. *L R D2 F2 D2 R' B2 L D2 R' U2 B' L' F2 L F' R' D2 U B
*5. *L2 D2 R2 U2 B L2 B2 F D2 R2 F2 U L B' L2 R F L D' B2 U'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B' R2 F R2 F D2 R2 D2 B' F' U2 L' R2 B' F R D' B' R B F'
*2. *R' B' U R B2 U' L' B D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R U2 D2 R2 B2 L
*3. *U2 L2 U2 F L2 B2 F' L2 F D2 F L' D' F L2 D' U' F D' R B
*4. *L2 F2 L' D' R F2 D' B' R2 U' L2 U' D R2 D' L2 D R2 U'
*5. *U2 F2 L2 R2 B' R2 F' L2 F' R2 D2 U' B' R2 B' L' F' U L U

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D' F' D R2 F B' R' D2 L' B2 D L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 D B2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F U F' R2 F2 U R' F' R'
*3. *B' R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 F R2 D2 B' D' L' B' L2 U2 R' U' R D U
*4. *Fw2 D Uw' B Fw2 Rw' Fw' R B D R2 Uw2 L2 Fw' D' Uw' F' R D' Uw' L' U Rw' B2 F Uw Rw R2 B2 L' B L Rw' B' Uw2 R2 U2 L2 Rw2 Uw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F U2 R2 U' R2 U2 F U'
*3. *U2 L2 D' B2 D' R2 D R2 U L2 B2 L U2 B' D B' F L' B' L F
*4. *D2 R2 B R2 B U L2 D2 Uw' Rw R2 Fw2 F' D2 Fw2 L' D2 L' F Uw L R2 F Rw F' Rw' Fw2 L' B' Fw' D2 Uw2 U B2 Fw' U' F' R Uw F
*5. *L2 Lw Rw Bw2 Lw2 D2 F2 Rw2 B Lw' Bw2 D' U F2 D' Rw' D' F' R' B' Bw Fw' L2 F' Rw2 D2 Bw' Dw F R Bw' Dw Bw' Uw U' Bw R Fw Dw2 Lw2 R D2 Rw' Uw2 L' Lw' D2 Dw Lw Dw2 R2 Dw' R' B' Fw U2 L' Bw2 L' Lw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-2,d=2 / dUdU u=5,d=-5 / ddUU u=-1,d=3 / UdUd u=3,d=-1 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=5 / UUUU
*2. *UUdd u=-4,d=3 / dUdU u=1,d=4 / ddUU u=-1,d=4 / UdUd u=-5,d=2 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-4 / dUdU
*3. *UUdd u=3,d=-4 / dUdU u=2,d=-4 / ddUU u=1,d=6 / UdUd u=-4,d=-1 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=6 / UddU
*4. *UUdd u=3,d=5 / dUdU u=-5,d=-5 / ddUU u=-4,d=2 / UdUd u=1,d=4 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=2 / dddd
*5. *UUdd u=0,d=-4 / dUdU u=4,d=-1 / ddUU u=-1,d=-4 / UdUd u=-3,d=-5 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-4 / dUdd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' L' R' B' R U L l r b' u'
*2. *U R L' B' L R U' l r u
*3. *R B' R U R B U' L' l'
*4. *R U R' L' R U B' U' l b' u'
*5. *B' L U' R' B U' L' r' b u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 0) / (0, 3) / (5, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (-1, 5) / (3, 1) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -2) /
*2. *(4, 0) / (-4, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (-1, 5) / (0, -3) / (-5, 1) / (2, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (0, -2) / (0, 4)
*3. *(1, 0) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -4) / (0, -4) / (4, 0) / (0, -2) / (-5, 0)
*4. *(0, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (3, 0) / (-2, 4) / (-4, -1) / (-3, -2) / (3, 0) / (0, 2) / (-5, 0) / (6, 4) / (6, 0) /
*5. *(0, -1) / (3, 3) / (-2, 1) / (3, 0) / (-4, 5) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (-3, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *U R' D' R' D' R' D' L' D' U'
*2. *U' D R' L D R L D
*3. *D U' L' R' U' R' D' R' D'
*4. *L U L' R' L D U L' U'
*5. *U' D' R' U R' U R D U'


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 28, 2012)

2x2: (5.90), (12.45), 7.49, 6.52, 8.41 = 7.47
3x3: (15.13), 15.57, (21.26), 16.80, 15.19 = 15.86
4x4: 1:01.98, 1:06.05, (1:16.05), (56.96), 1:12.51 = 1:06.85
5x5: 1:45.10, (2:02.87), 1:42.10, 1:42.73, (1:38.86) = 1:43.31
6x6: 3:54.68, 3:51.18, (3:37.95), 3:56.77, (5:08.96) = 3:54.21
7x7: (6:07.81), 5:35.25, (5:34.60), 5:46.00, 5:42.34 = 5:41.20
3x3 OH: (39.31), 36.36, 30.90, (28.99), 30.22 = 32.50
2-4: 1:31.07
2-5: 3:27.37
Megaminx: (1:15.99), (1:38.82), 1:34.57, 1:27.92, 1:26.66 = 1:29.71

Ugh. Only 5x5 is okay.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Feb 28, 2012)

2x2: 2.80, 2.98, 2.78, 1.98, 2.66 = 2.75
3x3: 8.66, 9.65, 10.67, 8.49, 8.48 = 8.93
4x4: 42.20, 43.04, 41.10, 40.19, 40.51 = 41.27
5x5: 1:29.73, 1:20.33, 1:21.67, 1:20.23, 1:24.29 = 1:22.10
6x6: 2:39.67, 2:47.69, 2:41.17, 2:39.71, 2:45.94 = 2:42.27
7x7: 4:37.83, 4:49.58, 4:36.69, 4:25.17, 4:34.93 = 4:36.48
2x2 BLD: 8.42, DNF(8.12), DNF(8.27) = 8.42
3x3 BLD: 1:17.01, 51.86, 58.66 = 51.86
4x4 BLD: 6:42.55, DNS, DNS = 6:42.55
5x5 BLD: DNF, 15:01.66, DNS = 15:01.66
Multi BLD: 12/12 (48:18)


Spoiler



Yaay! PB!  Really nice scrambles though, almost no parities 


3x3 OH: 19.53, 16.38, 14.87, 18.70, 19.82 = 18.20
3x3 WF:
2-4 relay: 54.76
2-5 relay: 2:16.95
Magic:
Clock: 10.07, 7.90, 9.17, 10.95, 8.82 = 9.35
Megaminx: 48.75, 52.22, 49.43, 49.98, 50.94 = 50.12
Pyraminx: 6.66, 4.49, 3.85, 6.41, 6.98 = 5.85
Square-1: 24.87, 19.97, 19.99, 15.67, 19.28 = 19.75

FMC: 37


Spoiler



Scramble: D' F' D R2 F B' R' D2 L' B2 D L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 D B2
Solution: L' B2 L' U L U2 L D' L B2 L B' L D2 F' D' F L' D' L2 D L2 D2 L2 D2 L' D' L D' L2 R D R' D R D2 R' (37)

2x2x2: L' B2 L' U L U2 
2x2x3: L D' L B2 L B' 
EO: L D2 F' D' F
F2L: L' D' L2 D L2 D2 L2 D2 L' D' L D' L2
LL: R D R' D R D2 R' 

Couldn't find anything, so I just worked with it until I got lucky pretty much.. really boring FMC :/


----------



## irontwig (Feb 28, 2012)

FMC: 28 moves



Spoiler



U' D L' F D R' B U2 F D R D R' D2 R D' R2 D' S D2 S' R D' F D' F'

U' D L' F D R' B U2 F [2x2x3]
Switch to inverse:
F D F' D R' D' R2 D R' D2 R D' R' D' [Leaving three edges]

Which gives this skeleton
U' D L' F D R' B U2 F D R D R' D2 R D' R2 D.R D' F D' F'

Insert at dot: D2 S D2 S' (One move cancel)

A bit lucky with the insertion


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 28, 2012)

*5x5x5:* 1:28.05, 1:32.37, 1:17.12, 1:21.08, 1:22.59 = *1:23.91* Oops that's a pb 
*FMC: 28 moves* U' D L' F R' D B U2 F2 R' U' R D' R' U R F' D R' B R2 F' R' B' R F R' D2


Spoiler



Quite a simple skeleton, which makes a nice change from my normal crazy NISS stuff 
Scramble: D' F' D R2 F B' R' D2 L' B2 D L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 D B2
2x2x3: U' D L' F R' D B U2 F (9)
EO and pair to leave 5 corners: F **D' F' D R' B R *B' D2 (17)
Double insertion
*R F' R' B' R F R' B cancels 3 moves
** R' U' R D' R' U R D cancels 2 moves
17+5+6=28 moves
Good practise for 1-passing a double insertion


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 28, 2012)

2x2: 3.63, 2.95, (2.88), (3.81), 3.30 = 3.29 meh
3x3: 12.03, (13.55), 11.23, 12.49, (10.73) = 11.92 meh
4x4: 1:04.53, (54.22), (1:11.33), 1:08.19, 55.22 = 1:02.65 mehh
OH: 26.14, (20.71), 22.94, (29.05), 22.12 = 23.73 meh
234relay: 1:25.38 meh
3x3BLD: DNF, 2:17.76, 2:27.63 = 2:17.76 meh
2x2BLD: 19.52+,DNF, 1:23.14 = 19.52 meh


----------



## asiahyoo1997 (Feb 29, 2012)

2x2: (4.00), 2.33, 3.86, (1.43), 2.96=3.05
3x3: (7.76), 9.41, (14.10), 8.10, 9.44=8.98
4x4: 40.02, 39.51, (33.19), 39.21, (40.91)=39.58
5x5: (1:14.89), (1:05.04), 1:07.80, 1:08.71, 1:07.54=1:08.01
6x6: 2:14.43, (2:08.49), 2:19.16, 2:17.91, (2:28.55)=2:17.17
7x7: 4:05.83, (4:39.34), 4:29.76, 4:08.35, (4:02.89)=4:14.64
2x2BF: DNF, 9.11, DNF=9.11
3x3oh: 15.64, (18.64), 15.90, (13.82), 17.00=16.18
2x2 3x3 4x4 relay =52.75 3x3 skip pll
2x2 3x3 4x4 5x5 relay = 2:14.23
magic: (3.75), (1.74), 2.08, 1.87, 1.86= 1.94
master magic: (8.03), 7.28, 4.71, (4.22), 4.69= 5.56
pyraminx: 6.85, 6.67, (4.00), 6.05, (7.29)=6.52
megaminx: 1:49.89, 1:59.21, 2:06.57, (2:46.93), (1:37.78)=1:58.55


----------



## guusrs (Feb 29, 2012)

my FMC result:



Spoiler



solve: B' L' B2 D' B D' B' D' U' L' D U' B D2 B U B' D2 B2 D2 U' (21)
On inverse scramble:
2x2x3: U D2 B' @ U' B2 U D' L U (9)
all but 3 corners: D B D B' D B2 L B(17)
at @ insert: B' D2 B U' B' D2 B U, 4 moves cancel
little lucky in frame & insertion
nice feeling 3 days before my first 2012 comp (-;


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 29, 2012)

Ohwow, Guus, that's amazing!


----------



## BlueDevil (Feb 29, 2012)

*All results are on Odder's site.*
2x2: 6.80, 5.58, 5.66, (4.43), (8.83) = *6.01*
3x3: 23.86, (24.30), (21.02), 21.12, 22.57 = *22.52*
4x4: 2:04.20, 2:06.23, (2:18.12), 2:11.41, (2:01.66) = *2:07.28 *
2-4 Relay: 2:35.89
Magic: 1.48, (1.40), (13.10), 1.46, 1.47 = *1.47*
Master: 4.33, 4.74, 4.63, (11.61), (3.97) = *4.57*
Pyra: (14.60), (10.44), 13.07, 11.55, 14.03 = *12.88*
Mega: 4:03.54, (DNF), (3:28.85), 3:55.92, 3:33.11 = *3:50.86*


----------



## AnsonL (Mar 1, 2012)

4x4: 35.07, 34.12, 40.59, 43.98, 39.30 = 38.32
2-3-4 relay: 49.09
3x3: 10.89, 8.67, 8.96, 8.60, 9.21 = 8.95
2x2: 2.31, 2.09, 2.04, 1.33, 2.52 = 2.14
2x2 bld: 9.62, 13.01, DNF = 9.62
3x3 OH: 11.83, 15.03, 12.89, 13.25, 14.75 = 13.63


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 1, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Edit: How is this even possible that I get the same solution as guss...I mean I know it was pretty simple (on inverse), but still how likely is that :confused:


I'm quite convinced it's not possible.


----------



## DaveyCow (Mar 1, 2012)

2x2: 13.03


Spoiler



Standard deviation: 1.16
Best Time: 11.87
Worst Time: 14.80

Best average of 5: 13.03
1-5 - (14.80) 14.24 12.14 12.71 (11.87)


3x3 2H: 43.23


Spoiler



Standard deviation: 5.31
Best Time: 40.01
Worst Time: 54.83

Best average of 5: 43.23
1-5 - 42.20 45.80 (54.83) (40.01) 41.70


4x4: 5 mins 56 sec (my first ever Ao5 so good for me )


Spoiler



Feb 29, 2012 10:10:36 PM - 11:18:37 PM

Mean: 360.74
Standard deviation: 48.07
Best Time: 300.40
Worst Time: 435.20

Best average of 5: 356.03
1-5 - (300.40) 349.91 325.57 (435.20) 392.61


----------



## irontwig (Mar 1, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Edit: How is this even possible that I get the same solution as guss...I mean I know it was pretty simple (on inverse), but still how likely is that :confused:



I don't know how likely it is to get so many genuine, but suspicious looking solutions either.


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 1, 2012)

In addition to his awesome FMC results of lately I still remember theZcuber's first weekly results on Magic...
I stopped believing this guy loooong time ago.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 1, 2012)

A few people have indicated problems with updating Odder's website. If you are having problems, please try logging off and then logging back onto his website. It appears he has not updated what the current week is (it still thinks week 8 is the current week), but if you log in, it defaults you to week 9, so you should be able to simply click on the "Weekly Scrambles" option at the top and get to week 9 entry.


----------



## mycube (Mar 1, 2012)

2x2x2: (4.68) 3.90 4.55 (3.81) 4.03 = 4.16
3x3x3: 11.78 12.27 (14.75) 11.71 (11.65) = 11.92
4x4x4: 58.27 1:00.77 (1:00.78) 59.55 (50.03) = 59.53
comment: very nice single and nice avg 
5x5x5: 1:58.94 (1:57.68) 2:01.33 (2:06.13) 2:00.60 = 2:00.29
comment: nearly sub2!
6x6x6: 3:44.02 (3:50.63) 3:46.80 (3:31.93) 3:46.71 = 3:45.84
comment: nice.
7x7x7: (5:58.91) 6:04.66 5:59.25 6:08.94 (6:17.91) = 6:04.28
3x3x3 OH: (25.03) 28.33 (29.75) 27.91 26.31 = 27.52
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:23.55
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 3:37.16
Megaminx: 2:37.28 (2:38.84) (2:22.80) 2:33.88 2:34.00 = 2:35.05
Pyraminx: 11.31 (11.43) 10.88 11.36 (7.63) = 11.18
Match the Scramble:



Fewest Moves: 32 HTM


Spoiler



scramble: D' F' D R2 F B' R' D2 L' B2 D L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 D B2
inverse scramble: B2 D´ B2 D F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D´ B2 L D2 R B F´ R2 D´ F D
start on normal:
L´ . B2 L´ U L U2 D B´ D2 – pseudo-2x2x3 [9/9]
switch to inverse:
F´ D2 F B´ L´ B´ - 2x2x2 + 1x2x2 [6/15]
switch to normal: 
B´ L2 B D L´ D´ - EO [6/21]
switch to inverse: 
L´ B´ L´ B - finish [4/25]

insert at . = L´ U´ R U L U´ R´ U [8-1/32] (found this insertion at the inverse solution. I was not able to find a good insertion so it´s just a 1-move-cancellation)

inverse Solution: F´ D2 F B´ L´ B´ L´ B´ L´ B D L D´ B´ L2 B D2 B D´ U2 L´ U´ L B2 U R U´ L´ U R´ U´ L2
Solution: L2 U R U´ L U R´ U´ B2 L´ U L U2 D B´ D2 B´ L2 B D L´ D´ B´ L B L B L B F´ D2 F


----------



## BlueDevil (Mar 1, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> A few people have indicated problems with updating Odder's website. If you are having problems, please try logging off and then logging back onto his website. It appears he has not updated what the current week is (it still thinks week 8 is the current week), but if you log in, it defaults you to week 9, so you should be able to simply click on the "Weekly Scrambles" option at the top and get to week 9 entry.


 
Thanks. I got the site to work, and I transferred all my data to it. I will be adding all my future results for this week to the site as well.


----------



## Sebastien (Mar 1, 2012)

I shouldn't have looked to the other FMC results before posting, now I feel pretty crappy with mine...



Spoiler



Got this after 10 minutes. Quite lucky though.

2x2x2: R2 D' L' . R2 B2 U2
DX+2pairs: B2 D2 B' L' B' L
3-cycle: D2 F' D F D B' D2 B

. = L D' R D L' D' R' D (3 moves cancelling)

Solution: R2 D2 R D L' D' R' D R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 B' L' B' L D2 F' D F D B' D2 B

25 moves


----------



## jetcuber (Mar 2, 2012)

3x3x3: 22.23, 24.63, 18.69, 22.36, 26.32 = 23.07

crappy 5th solve..


----------



## pjk (Mar 2, 2012)

*5x5:* 1:46.78, 1:53.30, 1:49.72, 1:51.32, 1:49.61 =>* 1:50.22*


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 2, 2012)

FMC : *40 moves*



Spoiler



Scramble : D' F' D R2 F B' R' D2 L' B2 D L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 D B2
Solution : D' R2 F2 R D2 B L2 D' F D' L D2 F D F D' L D F' U2 B U' F2 U B' U' F2 U' F R' U2 R F' D2 F R' U2 R F' D2

D' R2 F2 R D2 B // 2x2x2 
L2 D' F D' L // 2x2x3
D2 F D F D' L D F' // Leave a 3 cycle and 2 twisted corners
U2 B U' F2 U B' U' F2 U' // 3 cycle
F R' U2 R F' D2 F R' U2 R F' D2 // 2twist



Ah man, I had only 10 minutes left after finding the "skeleton" (even though it really wasn't) That 2x2x2 block took me too long to find. My brain was just too muddled. :/


----------



## jonlin (Mar 3, 2012)

*Results*

2x2:7.05, 7.57, 4.68, 11.80, 4.50
Avg: 6.43
3x3: 19.80, 17.20, 18.32, 21.74, 18.77
Avg: 18.96
4x4: 19.80, 17.20, 18.32, 21.74, 18.77
Avg: 1:38.30
3OH: 49.45, 46.90, 44.85, 46.88, 43.76
Avg: 46.21
Comment: Not bad...
3BLD:4:54.72, DNF(5:09.56), DNS
2BLD:2:03.72, 1:24.53, DNS
234 Relay: 2:14.30
Pyraminx:12.99, 12.02, 12.61, 14.12, 14.91
Avg: 13.24


----------



## conn9 (Mar 3, 2012)

jonlin said:


> 4x4: 19.80, 17.20, 18.32, 21.74, 18.77


Lol nice average.


----------



## jonlin (Mar 3, 2012)

jonlin said:


> 2x2:7.05, 7.57, 4.68, 11.80, 4.50
> Avg: 6.43
> 3x3: 19.80, 17.20, 18.32, 21.74, 18.77
> Avg: 18.96
> ...


 
Edit: Dammit, Lost times for 4x4, put in 3x3 times.
3x3 Multi: 2/2 19:13
comment: I really didn't expect that to happen.


----------



## BlueDevil (Mar 3, 2012)

what is 3x3 match the scramble?


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 3, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> what is 3x3 match the scramble?


 
It's where you take a solved cube, and do the scramble on it, then, you take another cube and try to make it the same as the scrambled cube as quick as possible. I'm sure someone else can explain this better than me.


----------



## shubhayankabir (Mar 4, 2012)

2x2: 7.42, (4.60), 7.41, 7.51, (13.29) = 7.45

[(student o' mine) 14.66, 14.24, (13.53), 15.47, (17.41) = 14.79  i'm so proud of him]

2x2BLD: (DNF(2:10.56)[1:18.88]), 2:55.30[1:32.68], (2:55.14[1:56.81]) = 2:55.14

3x3: (26.22), (29.82), 26.71, 27.95, 27.38 = 27.35

3x3OH: 1:10.90, 1:19.69, (1:08.18), 1:22.79, (1:27.46) = 1:17.79

3x3BLD: DNF(6:44.77)[3:45.39], (DNF(7:49.02)[5:12.52]), (6:20.20[3:20.49]) = 6:20.20

4x4: 3:30.87, (2:27.81), 3:16.34, 3:34.64, (3:48.46) = 3:27.28

234Relay: 3:29.00 (WTH! It's only 2 secs more than my 4x4 avg :/ )


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 4, 2012)

How does the timer work on odderen? I can't get it to work - when I press space, the timer goes from "0.00" to "Ready!". I'm just interested - I import the scrambles into Prisma and use that timer.


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 5, 2012)

OH: 17.61, 16.08, 11.47, 14.65, 14.43 = 15.05


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 5, 2012)

My highlights this week:
1. I got a 5:33.43 in 4x4x4 BLD. It might be my personal best, but it's certainly one of my best, and it had a 2:31 memo, which I'm pretty positive is my fastest ever successful memo for 4x4x4.
2. I got a 6:36.33 3/3 multi. My fastest ever 3/3.
3. I got a 25:02.89 megaminx BLD. I think it might be my personal best, but more importantly, it's actually my first success all year, which makes me 1/9 for the year. I hope I can bring that accuracy up - it's terrible. But it's nice to finally get another one.

I guess I didn't have time to try for 7x7x7 BLD this week because of Hillsdale (it's the only event I didn't do this week); I'll definitely try to do everything next week, though.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 5, 2012)

Didnt have much time this week, so I didnt do much 

2x2x2: (4.38) - (5.79) - 5.35 - 4.86 - 5.56 = 5.26
3x3x3: (15.32) 14.56 15.29 (13.86) 15.03 = 14.96
4x4x4: 1:07.18 - 1:05.89 - (1:08.19) - 1:05.68 - (57.89) = 1:06.25
5x5x5: (1:33.67) - (1:52.51) - 1:46.88 - 1:41.47 - 1:44.57 = 1:44.31
6x6x6: (3:00.84) - (2:49.56) - 2:53.49 - 2:57.86 - 3:00.71 = 2:57.35
7x7x7: (4:58.36) - 5:00.63 - 4:59.66 - (5:16.43) - 5:05.73 = 5:02.01
3x3x3OH: 31.63 (29.08) (32.43) 30.82 29.28 = 30.58
Pyraminx: 11.77 11.55 (11.88) (5.64) 7.68 - 10.33
Megaminx: 1:19.46 - 1:17.51 - (1:14.09) - 1:16.73 - (1:20.53) = 1:17.90


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 6, 2012)

Final results: congratulations to Simon, yoinneroid and asiahyoo1997
High class this week, four persons did a sub-9 avg on 3x3 !

*2x2x2*(53)

 2.15 AnsonL
 2.48 fazrulz
 2.75 SimonWestlund
 2.78 AustinReed
 2.79 CuberMan
 2.89 Cuber952
 3.05 asiahyoo1997
 3.09 yoinneroid
 3.29 Tao Yu
 3.33 ybs1230
 3.70 Magellanic
 3.74 Mcuber5
 4.14 henrik
 4.16 mycube
 4.44 HampusHansson
 4.48 Jaycee
 4.49 masteranders1
 4.58 Krag
 5.09 WTF2L?
 5.13 onlyleftname
 5.26 MaeLSTRoM
 5.33 elimescube
 5.65 Jakube
 5.66 AvidCuber
 5.73 janelle
 5.75 thatkid
 5.86 riley
 5.95 Alcuber
 5.97 Divineskulls
 5.98 bryson azzopard
 6.01 BlueDevil
 6.02 Yttrium
 6.18 casarengga
 6.43 jonlin
 6.66 AndersB
 7.00 ilham ridhwan
 7.02 FinnGamer
 7.16 ThomasJE
 7.27 tozies24
 7.45 TheAria97
 7.45 shubhayankabir
 7.47 JianhanC
 7.84 Tx789
 8.07 Mike Hughey
 8.16 lordblendi
 8.22 Schmidt
 8.23 nickvu2
 9.14 RoboCopter87
 10.69 MichaelErskine
 13.03 DaveyCow
 14.86 hcfong
 20.66 MatsBergsten
 32.70 izzy azzopardi
*3x3x3 *(58)

 8.78 fazrulz
 8.93 SimonWestlund
 8.95 AnsonL
 8.98 asiahyoo1997
 10.22 ybs1230
 10.89 yoinneroid
 11.92 Tao Yu
 11.92 mycube
 12.78 CuberMan
 13.11 Mcuber5
 13.31 riley
 13.37 Magellanic
 13.65 Brute Force
 13.65 henrik
 14.00 AustinReed
 14.42 TheAria97
 14.96 MaeLSTRoM
 15.50 onlyleftname
 15.85 JianhanC
 16.06 Yttrium
 16.07 tozies24
 16.33 AvidCuber
 16.60 AndersB
 16.84 WTF2L?
 16.92 mrjames113083
 17.53 elimescube
 17.98 Jaycee
 18.20 lordblendi
 18.21 masteranders1
 18.37 Krag
 18.51 Jakube
 18.58 Divineskulls
 18.94 bryson azzopard
 18.96 jonlin
 19.07 HampusHansson
 19.51 casarengga
 19.57 ilham ridhwan
 21.08 angham
 22.52 BlueDevil
 23.07 jetcuber
 24.04 thatkid
 25.21 nickvu2
 25.32 Mike Hughey
 25.47 Alcuber
 25.97 toma
 26.00 aznanimedude
 26.44 Schmidt
 27.07 FinnGamer
 27.35 shubhayankabir
 28.98 RoboCopter87
 29.61 ThomasJE
 30.26 Tx789
 31.77 andyfreeman
 32.62 MichaelErskine
 36.81 coopermumford
 43.23 DaveyCow
 43.68 hcfong
 49.13 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(42)

 38.15 fazrulz
 38.32 AnsonL
 39.46 yoinneroid
 39.58 asiahyoo1997
 41.27 SimonWestlund
 50.07 CuberMan
 56.88 Brute Force
 58.07 Jakube
 59.53 mycube
 1:01.28 henrik
 1:02.65 Tao Yu
 1:04.30 Mcuber5
 1:04.74 AustinReed
 1:06.25 MaeLSTRoM
 1:06.85 JianhanC
 1:06.88 elimescube
 1:13.52 Magellanic
 1:14.26 WTF2L?
 1:14.28 Yttrium
 1:17.07 ilham ridhwan
 1:17.82 HampusHansson
 1:23.56 onlyleftname
 1:25.07 Jaycee
 1:26.48 riley
 1:26.71 AndersB
 1:27.34 Divineskulls
 1:29.90 nickvu2
 1:30.37 Mike Hughey
 1:38.30 jonlin
 1:38.74 thatkid
 1:44.82 bryson azzopard
 1:45.69 Tx789
 1:52.64 tozies24
 2:02.47 MichaelErskine
 2:07.28 BlueDevil
 2:14.29 Schmidt
 2:30.92 MatsBergsten
 2:47.17 FinnGamer
 3:10.08 coopermumford
 3:27.28 shubhayankabir
 3:36.95 Alcuber
 5:56.03 DaveyCow
*5x5x5*(28)

 1:08.02 asiahyoo1997
 1:14.92 fazrulz
 1:20.47 yoinneroid
 1:22.10 SimonWestlund
 1:23.77 Cuber952
 1:23.91 kinch2002
 1:41.04 CuberMan
 1:43.31 JianhanC
 1:44.31 MaeLSTRoM
 1:47.79 elimescube
 1:50.22 pjk
 2:00.29 mycube
 2:08.03 AustinReed
 2:11.27 ilham ridhwan
 2:19.74 Mcuber5
 2:25.74 WTF2L?
 2:28.33 AndersB
 2:30.72 Mike Hughey
 2:31.86 Divineskulls
 2:33.82 Yttrium
 2:37.61 thatkid
 2:38.71 riley
 2:40.55 Magellanic
 2:48.92 HampusHansson
 3:12.07 nickvu2
 3:13.16 Tx789
 5:10.58 BlueDevil
 5:17.95 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(12)

 2:01.60 fazrulz
 2:17.17 asiahyoo1997
 2:42.27 SimonWestlund
 2:57.35 MaeLSTRoM
 3:45.84 mycube
 3:54.21 JianhanC
 4:17.05 AustinReed
 4:45.93 Mike Hughey
 4:46.64 Yttrium
 6:08.11 riley
 6:41.85 nickvu2
 DNF Tx789
*7x7x7*(12)

 4:14.65 asiahyoo1997
 4:36.48 SimonWestlund
 5:02.01 MaeLSTRoM
 5:41.20 JianhanC
 6:04.28 mycube
 7:03.93 Mike Hughey
 7:40.71 Yttrium
 7:49.30 tozies24
 8:14.82 AndersB
10:25.87 nickvu2
18:58.01 MatsBergsten
 DNF Jakube
*3x3 one handed*(40)

 13.63 AnsonL
 14.25 fazrulz
 15.05 a small kitten
 16.18 asiahyoo1997
 16.51 Cuber952
 16.71 yoinneroid
 18.20 SimonWestlund
 19.35 CuberMan
 20.48 TheAria97
 21.90 henrik
 23.73 Tao Yu
 25.81 Brute Force
 26.21 HampusHansson
 26.77 Mcuber5
 27.39 janelle
 27.52 mycube
 28.53 Jakube
 30.16 AndersB
 30.58 MaeLSTRoM
 30.85 ilham ridhwan
 31.73 AustinReed
 32.49 JianhanC
 34.24 WTF2L?
 37.08 Divineskulls
 37.24 casarengga
 38.23 riley
 38.67 Yttrium
 39.46 Mike Hughey
 40.21 Jaycee
 41.68 thatkid
 43.03 bryson azzopard
 46.21 jonlin
 48.03 nickvu2
 48.10 Tx789
 53.14 lordblendi
 55.86 tozies24
 59.84 AvidCuber
 1:01.29 Alcuber
 1:02.15 MichaelErskine
 1:17.79 shubhayankabir
*3x3 with feet*(5)

 1:08.80 ilham ridhwan
 1:36.72 Mike Hughey
 1:46.44 Mcuber5
 2:13.29 CuberMan
 3:56.85 nickvu2
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(20)

 7.68 CuberMan
 8.42 SimonWestlund
 8.85 AustinReed
 9.11 asiahyoo1997
 9.62 AnsonL
 19.52 Tao Yu
 20.75 Jaycee
 22.32 Mike Hughey
 22.75 Cuber952
 24.35 MatsBergsten
 25.35 riley
 28.90 ilham ridhwan
 34.01 yoinneroid
 43.46 Mcuber5
 55.15 HampusHansson
 57.29 AndersB
 1:08.89 Divineskulls
 1:24.53 jonlin
 2:55.14 shubhayankabir
 DNF Tx789
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(24)

 51.86 SimonWestlund
 1:17.93 Mike Hughey
 1:22.17 CuberMan
 1:23.06 yoinneroid
 1:31.05 Mcuber5
 1:32.56 MatsBergsten
 1:53.86 yash_998
 1:54.27 AustinReed
 1:57.88 Yttrium
 2:07.34 riley
 2:12.30 ilham ridhwan
 2:17.76 Tao Yu
 2:34.27 Jaycee
 3:00.22 nickvu2
 3:17.47 Cuber952
 3:21.59 henrik
 3:25.05 WTF2L?
 4:20.88 AndersB
 4:54.72 jonlin
 6:20.20 shubhayankabir
 7:28.80 elimescube
 DNF Brute Force
 DNF casarengga
 DNF Divineskulls
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(10)

 5:33.43 Mike Hughey
 6:27.52 MatsBergsten
 6:42.55 SimonWestlund
10:46.43 Cuber952
11:31.94 CuberMan
13:46.54 Yttrium
23:35.90 ilham ridhwan
 DNF nickvu2
 DNF yoinneroid
 DNF AustinReed
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(6)

14:46.01 Mike Hughey
15:01.66 SimonWestlund
16:38.27 MatsBergsten
19:25.56 yoinneroid
 DNF ilham ridhwan
 DNF nickvu2
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

 DNF ilham ridhwan
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 DNF ilham ridhwan
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(14)

19/20 (53:36)  Jakube
12/12 (48:18)  SimonWestlund
6/7 (29:37)  Mcuber5
5/6 (46:23)  Cuber952
3/3 ( 6:36)  Mike Hughey
2/2 ( 4:52)  CuberMan
2/2 (10:04)  riley
2/2 (10:39)  ilham ridhwan
2/2 (11:26)  Jaycee
2/2 (19:13)  jonlin
2/3 (20:11)  AustinReed
2/3 (21:10)  nickvu2
1/2 (12:31)  HampusHansson
0/0 (35:00)  yoinneroid
*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)

 1:17.39 AustinReed
 1:19.87 Mike Hughey
 1:40.39 Jaycee
 DNF Brute Force
*2-3-4 Relay*(27)

 49.09 AnsonL
 52.75 asiahyoo1997
 54.19 fazrulz
 54.76 SimonWestlund
 59.86 yoinneroid
 1:07.69 CuberMan
 1:21.86 AustinReed
 1:23.55 mycube
 1:25.38 Tao Yu
 1:31.07 JianhanC
 1:34.28 Mcuber5
 1:35.55 ilham ridhwan
 1:36.49 HampusHansson
 1:44.57 Jaycee
 1:46.58 riley
 1:54.15 onlyleftname
 2:00.57 Divineskulls
 2:02.10 AndersB
 2:05.93 Mike Hughey
 2:14.30 jonlin
 2:35.89 BlueDevil
 2:44.02 Schmidt
 3:10.90 MichaelErskine
 3:29.00 shubhayankabir
 4:01.43 MatsBergsten
 4:34.89 Alcuber
 5:10.44 hcfong
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(14)

 2:14.23 asiahyoo1997
 2:16.95 SimonWestlund
 2:26.94 yoinneroid
 2:46.66 CuberMan
 3:22.06 AustinReed
 3:27.37 JianhanC
 3:37.16 mycube
 3:54.58 Mcuber5
 4:09.71 ilham ridhwan
 4:23.86 riley
 4:39.93 Mike Hughey
 5:13.04 HampusHansson
 6:36.50 Tx789
 7:23.09 MichaelErskine
*Magic*(18)

 0.95 ilham ridhwan
 1.02 brandbest1
 1.20 Divineskulls
 1.27 Yttrium
 1.29 bryson azzopard
 1.47 BlueDevil
 1.70 Mike Hughey
 1.72 thatkid
 1.76 riley
 1.79 AndersB
 1.81 nickvu2
 1.88 onlyleftname
 1.94 asiahyoo1997
 1.98 yoinneroid
 2.48 izzy azzopardi
 2.95 Brute Force
 3.02 HampusHansson
 3.06 okayama
*Master Magic*(15)

 2.02 ilham ridhwan
 2.96 AndersB
 3.30 Yttrium
 3.34 Mike Hughey
 3.90 yoinneroid
 4.12 Mcuber5
 4.15 HampusHansson
 4.23 onlyleftname
 4.57 BlueDevil
 4.75 Divineskulls
 5.22 riley
 5.56 asiahyoo1997
 6.16 nickvu2
 6.40 thatkid
 11.56 izzy azzopardi
*Skewb*(5)

 16.98 AustinReed
 18.55 HampusHansson
 19.31 Mike Hughey
 22.63 AndersB
 29.92 riley
*Clock*(14)

 9.35 SimonWestlund
 9.42 ilham ridhwan
 11.19 HampusHansson
 12.58 Mcuber5
 12.99 yoinneroid
 13.84 Yttrium
 15.52 AustinReed
 15.72 CuberMan
 16.06 Mike Hughey
 20.91 MichaelErskine
 23.65 casarengga
 27.90 okayama
 33.25 nickvu2
 33.64 Tx789
*Pyraminx*(29)

 3.60 Cuber952
 5.56 WTF2L?
 5.85 SimonWestlund
 5.93 Brute Force
 6.20 Alcuber
 6.52 asiahyoo1997
 7.26 Mcuber5
 7.44 CuberMan
 7.50 yoinneroid
 8.01 AustinReed
 10.33 MaeLSTRoM
 10.52 Tx789
 11.09 Krag
 11.18 mycube
 11.79 okayama
 12.10 riley
  12.39 bryson azzopard
 12.88 BlueDevil
 13.01 thatkid
 13.24 jonlin
 13.55 HampusHansson
 13.58 Magellanic
 14.34 AndersB
 14.85 tozies24
 15.93 nickvu2
 17.03 Yttrium
 17.72 Schmidt
 18.34 MichaelErskine
 18.98 Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(16)

 50.12 SimonWestlund
 1:17.90 MaeLSTRoM
 1:29.64 Cuber952
 1:29.72 JianhanC
 1:48.86 yoinneroid
 1:51.52 Mcuber5
 1:58.56 asiahyoo1997
 2:02.14 Divineskulls
 2:09.97 AndersB
 2:14.93 CuberMan
 2:24.36 AustinReed
 2:33.52 Yttrium
 2:35.05 mycube
 2:58.01 Mike Hughey
 3:50.86 BlueDevil
 DNF HampusHansson
*Square-1*(13)

 19.75 SimonWestlund
 22.16 fazrulz
 22.86 Cuber952
 30.77 AustinReed
 35.85 yoinneroid
 39.89 Mike Hughey
 43.16 Yttrium
 51.28 HampusHansson
 1:00.40 brandbest1
 1:04.90 nickvu2
 1:28.12 AndersB
 1:38.43 Schmidt
 1:48.53 MichaelErskine
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(13)

21 guusrs
25 Sébastien_Auroux
28 kinch2002
28 irontwig
32 Pyjam
32 mycube
33 Mike Hughey
34 okayama
37 SimonWestlund
40 Jaycee
42 Krag
56 AustinReed
60 Tx789

*Contest results*

516 SimonWestlund
401 yoinneroid
377 asiahyoo1997
376 CuberMan
365 AustinReed
345 Mcuber5
325 Mike Hughey
297 fazrulz
293 mycube
286 ilham ridhwan
253 Cuber952
251 AnsonL
249 Yttrium
249 riley
236 MaeLSTRoM
235 HampusHansson
229 Tao Yu
225 AndersB
216 JianhanC
198 Jaycee
196 Jakube
187 WTF2L?
178 henrik
177 Divineskulls
165 Brute Force
155 nickvu2
146 Magellanic
136 onlyleftname
134 elimescube
132 jonlin
131 MatsBergsten
124 thatkid
118 BlueDevil
115 bryson azzopard
104 Tx789
103 ybs1230
102 Krag
101 tozies24
98 TheAria97
90 Alcuber
81 casarengga
80 AvidCuber
72 masteranders1
62 shubhayankabir
61 janelle
61 MichaelErskine
55 Schmidt
55 lordblendi
49 kinch2002
42 a small kitten
42 FinnGamer
40 okayama
37 mrjames113083
29 ThomasJE
27 brandbest1
24 angham
23 guusrs
23 pjk
23 yash_998
22 Sébastien_Auroux
22 jetcuber
21 irontwig
20 RoboCopter87
19 Pyjam
17 DaveyCow
17 toma
16 aznanimedude
15 coopermumford
13 hcfong
10 izzy azzopardi
9 andyfreeman


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 6, 2012)

Hm, I've got a lot more points this week


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 6, 2012)

Holy crap. I failed at FMC and I still got top20


----------



## AustinReed (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm gonna get top 3 before I die. Yep.

< 15 points this time. I'm getting closer.


----------



## Sebastien (Mar 7, 2012)

MatsBergsten said:


> OK, preliminary results



My FMC result is missing. I think it's mainly my fault, I should have posted more clearly.


----------



## AndersB (Mar 7, 2012)

I got second in Master magic!!!


----------



## irontwig (Mar 9, 2012)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> My FMC result is missing. I think it's mainly my fault, I should have posted more clearly.


 
Preferred format is like "FMC: (number of moves)" after that you can write whatever you want. To get podium will get difficult if you compete every week though.


----------

